# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Phần mềm đăng tin quảng cáo tự động lên 500 forum

## Trịnh Nguyệt

*mass forum poster/ phần mềm đăng tin, bài lên hàng ngàn forum
*

homepage http://massforumposter.com/forum-poster-gui-tin-quang-cao-dang-tin
bạn mệt mỏi với việc đăng tin hàng ngày, bạn không có thời gian dành cho việc đăng tin, bạn muốn quản lý tin đăng một cách hiệu quả và kinh tế. phần mềm mass forum poster sẽ giúp bạn làm điều này
chỉ bằng một click chuột, tin đăng của bạn sẽ được đăng tin lên hàng ngàn forum mua bán rao vặt hoặc có mục mua bán rao vặt. tin đăng nhanh, có báo cáo chi tiết về các tin đã được đăng. kết quả đăng tin được báo cáo, thống kê chi tiết theo yêu cầu của bạn.
bạn muốn vượt lên trước các đối thủ trong kết quả tìm kiếm của google, hãy sử dụng phần mềm đăng tin của mình. chỉ sau khi đăng tin từ 2-4 giờ, các từ khóa có liên quan tới tin đăng của bạn sẽ được hiển thị ngay trang 1 của google.
version 1.4.3
- xử lý tốt các lỗi khi đăng tin lên forum
- bổ sung dữ liệu forum có thể đăng tin lên 500 forum
version 1.2
- hổ trợ chạy background, giúp tận dụng hiệu quả tài nguyên máy tính trong quá trình post bài lên forum
- hổ trợ hủy bỏ tác vụ với một forum trong một khoảng thời gian xác định nếu forum đó quá chậm khi đăng tin lên forum
version 1.0
- cho phép tự động đăng tin, bài lên hàng ngàn forum cùng lúc
- lấy các link topic kết quả sau khi post bài lên để làm báo cáo
- chạy đa luồng, cải thiên tốc độ post bài cực nhanh
- chế độ báo lỗi, thông báo lỗi trả về của forum cho người dùng để xử lý
- tự động chuyển mã từ html sang bb code
- hổ trợ prefix trong quá trình post bài
- vượt qua firewall của forum
liên lạc với mình để lấy demo qua email *[email protected]*
giao diện

----------

